# MP Family, I am asking for prayers and well wishes for my Brother



## Gone2pot! (Mar 14, 2010)

My Brother has been a paraplegic (paralized) for many years. He was in a jeep accident when he was just 25. He has been a rock thru all of the problems he has had to deal with. He had to go into the hospital December 26 for a minor procedure. Then they found they needed to do major, surgery, very drastic, To remove what's causing a bad infection. When they told him the infection was still there, the surgery was not even necessary, he's still been brave and positive.  I just found out they finally found out what's wrong. Blood infection! His whole body is septic. MP family; This is very serious and often deadly. To those of you who pray, please pray for my Brother. To those who don't, please, well wishes or whatever your comfortable with. I am scared. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Diversified (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your brother. Family is always number 1. Hopefully they will get it under control with mass antibiotics. Take care. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2010)

I wish your Brother the best,, and hope everything turns out well for him in the sugery. 
Sorry I dont believe in Prayer,,but to each his own. What ever makes PPL feel better, is OK with me. To me,,if there was a GOD,,he wouldnt allow some to go thru life with no problems(some of those PPL being useless) and others like your Brother to go thru such horrible things. Really pisses me off. Bet your Brother is a great guy and very deserving of a good life.
My thoughts will be with you and your Family.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 14, 2010)

my thoughts and prayers for your brother. lots of green karma heading his way.....


----------



## Krazeydays (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear the bad news, I hope every thing will be alright, I will keep him my thoughts and prayer. I'm not a religious person but i think every one needs something good to believe in IMO.
Tell your brother to hang in there and be tough.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 14, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers for your brother.


----------



## warfish (Mar 14, 2010)

My heart and well wishes go out to you and your family.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you for your support, thoughts and prayers, all of you. My Brother is ... amazing. I really need him to be ok. Love to all of you :heart:


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 14, 2010)

lots of love to you and your family G2P


----------



## 420benny (Mar 14, 2010)

benny is sending his GREEN MOJO for him and a prayer, too


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 14, 2010)

You got it bud!  I hope and pray for his recovery...I would be lost with out my brothers!


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 14, 2010)

I will keep him on my prayer list, please keep us updated.  Hang in there brother.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 14, 2010)

Positive thoughts heading his way what an awesome man being so strong!


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 14, 2010)

My thoughts are with him.............


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi GTP, of course you need him to be alright. Septis is scary but hopefully they will fix it. He has been prayed for and you too.
Hugs!!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 14, 2010)

My Brother just called! His temperature is still 102 but it was over 104. !!!! They are putting in a central line sometime today. It's like an IV, but it goes into the neck and there are several lines in it. One into an artery so they can check blood gasses, and I think blood pressure is monitored from that one. A line going into a vein for giving antibiotics, etc., and I don't know what the sensor or line to the heart does... Maybe that one is blood pressure. It was so good to talk to him, but I did break down. I'm the big sister, but there is less than 2 years between us. I so wish I was close by. He is in California...and I'm not. I hope the doctors find an antibiotic that affects this blood infection. Septicemia Sucks!
My arms are around each one of you with a Girly bear hug thanking you for caring enough to post encouragement. 
*(((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))*


----------



## the chef (Mar 14, 2010)

Your not alone..We're here with ya! Good thoughts be with your brudda!


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2010)

I will put him in my thoughts...not very big on organized religion but I do believe there is something out there...best wishes...


----------



## Irish (Mar 14, 2010)

from one brother to another brother, peace...


----------



## gourmet (Mar 14, 2010)

Good thoughts being pushed your brothers way...and to your way also.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2010)

Thought, Prayers and good wishes your Bro's way Blowing a joint of healing smoke for him.


----------



## smokingtoke420 (Mar 14, 2010)

hope he does alright best wishes!


----------



## jack of all trades (Mar 14, 2010)

:heart: :heart:


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 14, 2010)

Good thoughts and best wishes to you, your brother and family, he sounds tough, he'll be okay. Stand Strong!!!


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 14, 2010)

Sounds like he's on the mend finally, Gone2. What great news to hear his temp is going down! Don't worry about the central line--it's a normal thing, I have had them dozens of times since I have no veins left. They just make everything easier, and they don't have to poke him constantly for blood, nor do they have to worry about blowing a vein. This is a GOOD thing. 

With his great attitude (must run in the family, huh? ) he's going to get past this and move freely forward into the future. I'm holding you both close in my heart and thoughts. 

Hugs and more hugs to you, Gone2POT!


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 15, 2010)

Several years back, my youngest daughter came for her summer visit, arriving with a strep throat.  Short on a long: 10 days in Arnold Palmer fighting off the "flesh-eating" (streptococcus) bacteria, another 30 days of home administered antibiotics.

I got her to the doctor at a level 6--Jim Henson died at level 8.

The secret is getting there on time and it looks like your brother did that.

The best of luck to him and peace to you.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 15, 2010)

prayers to your brother....mojo to you....Loola


----------



## cubby (Mar 15, 2010)

Best wishes to your brother, and you as well. 
Cubby.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 15, 2010)

Good Morning MP family. Thank you so much. I talked to my Brother today. Evidently he has MRSA infection in his blood! He has had the more managable localized MRSA many times, bit never the entire bloodstream! They made 4 attempts and finally got a cental line in so no fever this morning, thank God!  Now if the MRSA stays vulnerable to the antibiotic he's on, for the next 3 weeks minimum, it should kill the MRSA in his blood. 
PencilHead, you and your daughter (your whole family of course) are very fortunate, we had a close family friend get that after a filling at the dentist. She didn't win the battle. I'm so happy your daughter did! I don't tink many do. :heart: 
thank you all
:heart:    :heart:    :heart:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 15, 2010)

You Guys & Girls are WONDERFUL


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

I am glad it is going much better for him!


----------



## rasta (Mar 15, 2010)

i will say a prayer,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,p,l,r


----------

